# Johnsonville brats



## wrbasher (Jul 18, 2015)

I decided to smoke some Johnsonville brats on the Weber kettle grill, the results are so-so. I smoked them with black cherry chunks at 200° to an IT of 160. Took about 2 hours. Next I chopped up some onions, tossed them in a foil pan, and covered them with a can and a half of Yeungling premium. I added a little more Kingsford charcoal to the fire and simmered the brats for about half an hour. The smell coming from the grill was awesome but the final product was not all that. They had a nice smoke ring and a good smoke flavor, but the texture was off. Kind of chewy. Maybe I should have crisped them up for a minute after their beer bath!












20150717_155751.jpg



__ wrbasher
__ Jul 18, 2015


















20150717_160131.jpg



__ wrbasher
__ Jul 18, 2015


















20150717_165756.jpg



__ wrbasher
__ Jul 18, 2015


















20150717_174752.jpg



__ wrbasher
__ Jul 18, 2015


















20150717_185452.jpg



__ wrbasher
__ Jul 18, 2015


















20150717_191043.jpg



__ wrbasher
__ Jul 18, 2015





Questions or comments welcomed. Thanks for looking!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jul 18, 2015)

So are you saying they didn't have the "snap" when ya bite into em ?


----------



## wrbasher (Jul 18, 2015)

They snapped but it was tough to get thru the skin. As in, most of the meat would squeeze out before the skin would break.


----------



## woodcutter (Jul 18, 2015)

I think the brats might have had a fat out after being at 200 for a few hours. If you can keep the temp below 165 and hold it for a few hours the texture might be better.


----------



## wrbasher (Jul 18, 2015)

They were nice and juicy in the middle, skins were just a little tough. I don't think I could hold 160s on the kettle either.


----------



## bluewhisper (Jul 18, 2015)

As it happens, I have a pack of those waiting in the fridge. I'm planning on roasting some corn on the cob over charcoal, so these can go along.


----------



## chewmeister (Jul 19, 2015)

Brats are not meant to be smoked. Simmered in beer and onions and then served with some good kraut. At least that was the rule growing up near Sheboygan.


----------



## jeepdiver (Jul 19, 2015)

Casings need to be cooked around 250ish to get the good bite through snap. Or you can cold smoke them and just finish on the grill.  Someats I like the smoky flavor more so do low and slow and sacrifice the snap


----------



## b-one (Jul 19, 2015)

I just had some bacon and cheddar jville brats they were pretty tasty!


----------



## wrbasher (Jul 19, 2015)

I think for the time and effort put in, next time I'll grill them indirect and then finish them off over the flame. Glad the cheddar bacon worked out for you b.


----------



## lemans (Jul 19, 2015)

I that thing they should of been finished of a direct heat for the snap!!
    Take it as a learning experience


----------



## millerbuilds (Jul 19, 2015)

After spending 12 years in the Capital of Brats (Wisconsin) I learned that brats are meant to be grilled, slowly to cook through.  Cooking them in Beer and onions cooks the flavor out.  If you want to par cook them in beer and onions do it before you grill them.  You will also want to cool the brats in the liquid, when you do this the brats will pull the moisture ( equals flavor) back into them.  Then throw them on the grill and serve with fresh Kraut (not that canned stuff).  And if in Wisconsin you decide to put ketchup on your brat, you might as well be drinking a Budweiser, cause you will quickly loose friends.  Either mustard or stadium sauce (created by the guys who ran the food service at county stadium (Miller Park) are supposed to go on a Brat.

For even a better Brat, order some Klements or Usingers, they are both awesome Brats.

Just my opinion....

Smoke ON!

-Jason


----------



## wrbasher (Jul 19, 2015)

Never heard of stadium sauce. What's in it, or is it a trade secret?


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jul 19, 2015)

Don't be bashin Rednecks & Drinkin Budweiser either....  What the hell man ?    :biggrin:


----------



## millerbuilds (Jul 19, 2015)

Wrbasher said:


> Never heard of stadium sauce. What's in it, or is it a trade secret?


Not sure, you can by it is grocery stores in Wisconsin and they serve it at both Miller Park and Lambo.

I will see if I can find some.


----------



## millerbuilds (Jul 19, 2015)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Don't be bashin Rednecks & Drinkin Budweiser either.... What the hell man ?


No bashin, Rednecks are welcome in Wisconsin as long as they drink Miller or another local brew.

Take it up with them :)

Smoke ON!

-Jason


----------



## wrbasher (Jul 19, 2015)

My brother lives in Appleton. I'll have to ask him to bring some back next time he's in buffalo.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jul 19, 2015)

millerbuilds said:


> WaterinHoleBrew said:
> 
> 
> > Don't be bashin Rednecks
> ...



Haha, I guess I'd be the cousin Eddie with my Bud !  I'd just show up loud & proud with my R.V. !  Now that there Clark's an R.V.    :biggrin:    LOL.


----------



## millerbuilds (Jul 19, 2015)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Haha, I guess I'd be the cousin Eddie with my Bud ! I'd just show up loud & proud with my R.V. ! Now that there's Clark's an R.V.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Right after I moved there, I showed up at a party with a Case of beer....from the looks I got, I quickly looked to see if I had forgotten to put on pants....


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jul 19, 2015)

millerbuilds said:


> WaterinHoleBrew said:
> 
> 
> > Haha, I guess I'd be the cousin Eddie with my Bud ! I'd just show up loud
> ...



LOL, the sophisticated folks !   Haha.  Have a good one !  :beercheer:


----------



## millerbuilds (Jul 19, 2015)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> LOL, the sophisticated folks ! Haha. Have a good one !


Forgot to mention, it was a Case of Bud...


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jul 19, 2015)

Wrbasher, didn't mean to hijack your thread....  My apologies!


----------



## reinhard (Jul 20, 2015)

Never had a Johnsonville anything so I can't speak to that.  However when I grill my sausage at home I have done it two ways.  Indirect heat and then finish off over direct heat for a short spell.  The other way is to simmer the links in good beer and onions and then put the grill marks on.  Always turn out fine.  I would think the store bought one's would be the same.  You may have dried them out a bit in the smoker.  Reinhard


----------



## chewmeister (Jul 21, 2015)

Reinhard said:


> Never had a Johnsonville anything so I can't speak to that.  However when I grill my sausage at home I have done it two ways.  Indirect heat and then finish off over direct heat for a short spell.  The other way is to simmer the links in good beer and onions and then put the grill marks on.  Always turn out fine.  I would think the store bought one's would be the same.  You may have dried them out a bit in the smoker.  Reinhard


Yes, I should have mentioned after simmering in beer and onions, then on to the grill.


----------



## chewmeister (Jul 21, 2015)

millerbuilds said:


> After spending 12 years in the Capital of Brats (Wisconsin) I learned that brats are meant to be grilled, slowly to cook through.  Cooking them in Beer and onions cooks the flavor out.  If you want to par cook them in beer and onions do it before you grill them.  You will also want to cool the brats in the liquid, when you do this the brats will pull the moisture ( equals flavor) back into them.  Then throw them on the grill and serve with fresh Kraut (not that canned stuff).  And if in Wisconsin you decide to put ketchup on your brat, you might as well be drinking a Budweiser, cause you will quickly loose friends.  Either mustard or stadium sauce (created by the guys who ran the food service at county stadium (Miller Park) are supposed to go on a Brat.
> 
> For even a better Brat, order some Klements or Usingers, they are both awesome Brats.
> 
> ...


Usingers are good, but never cared much for Klements. Gulden's spicy brown was the mustard of choice.


----------



## road king (Jul 30, 2015)

45 years in WI and counting.  There are many ways to cook brats.  The most popular method is lightly simmering in beer and onions, preferably a strong beer, for 30 minutes.  Any longer and you cook the flavor out.  The brats will be fully cooked so all that is needed is to crisp them up on the grill with good caramelization. 

The next step is preference only.  Some put them back in the beer and onions and others eat them off the grill.  I prefer to eat them off the grill.  They have a great snap and the flavor is incredible.

The stadium sauce is like mixing catsup and barbeque sauce together.  It has a thin consistency with a bit of a tang.  It is made by Sports Service.  You should be able to get it online.

Bud vs. Miller.  Bud is from St Louis and Miller is from Milwaukee.  We tend to not like things from St. Louis every since they beat us in the World Series in 1982.  They have always been a better organization and we are just envious.


----------



## wrbasher (Jul 30, 2015)

Great perspective road king. To quote Chief Wiggum, "if it feels good, do it"


----------



## mummel (Jul 31, 2015)

Johnsonville brats are so-so.  I've sampled so many good sausages from around the world, mostly from Germany.  They are great.  I find the local store made ones contain a lot of fat and are salty as hell.

If you really want to get into it, why not get a stuffer!


----------



## wrbasher (Jul 31, 2015)

I made some venison sausage last winter and it turned out really good. Working on honing my smoking skills first.The brats were just something quick and easy to try.


----------



## cal1956 (Jul 31, 2015)

they most likely have a " collagen " casing  and those can be just out right tough


----------



## steve k (Jul 31, 2015)

I agree with the simmered in beer and onions approach, and then you brown them on the grill.  (You smoke kielbasa, not bratwurst.)  I love the flavor of Brats in beer, and can't agree that this cooks the flavor out of them. I learned how to cook them this way in Northern Wisconsin.  I'm not a fan of Johnsonville recently. I used to love them, but seems like they've gone from about 80 per cent lean to about 50.  So, I started to make my own out of lean, coarse ground pork and the seasoning pack from PS Seasonings form Ironwood WI.  You can order the pack on line for about $7.00.  Once you make your own, you'll never want to buy them again. Don't cook them too long.  Simmer in the beer, onions, and water for an hour, then brown on the grill for about 20-30 minutes, indirect heat.  This gives them a golden brown snappy skin, but not tough to bite through, juicy on the inside.  I tell my grown kids I'm cooking my Brats, and they all suddenly make time for Mom and I.


----------



## steve k (Jul 31, 2015)

cal1956 said:


> they most likely have a " collagen " casing  and those can be just out right tough


Not a fan of J'ville, but I can stick up for them and tell you that they use English hog casings, not collagen.


----------



## cal1956 (Jul 31, 2015)

you could be right , I have only ate them once  ( didn't like em )  and I didn't really pay any attention to the casing


----------



## heavy hauler (Jan 21, 2017)

Sitting here reading old threads thinking about summer. I used to enjoy a Johnsonville snot rocket untill I had brats from Hoffs in Brownsville WI. We make the 1.5 -2 hr drive about once a year and bring home around 60 lbs of them in various flavors. But I still cook them all the same way (unless they have cheese in them then straight to the grill) 1 - 1/2 cans of skunk beer preferably bush ligbt. I usually dedicate a case to the shed every spring to warm and cool/ ferment. Boil around 20-25 minutes with or without onion. Chuck em on the grill untill nice and dark almost blackened. Some spots will burn with grease flair up. Don't worry what it looks like it's food not art. Just don't burn them to a crisp. Go from grill back to beer pan and into the house to eat. Ketchup and mustard of choice.  I prefer a good spicy horseradish mustard. This is how we do it in my part of WI. Just don't grill em to fast or you get an uncontrollable grease fire and soot covered brats. Sorry for rambling.


----------



## chewmeister (Jan 26, 2017)

heavy hauler said:


> Sitting here reading old threads thinking about summer. I used to enjoy a Johnsonville snot rocket untill I had brats from Hoffs in Brownsville WI. We make the 1.5 -2 hr drive about once a year and bring home around 60 lbs of them in various flavors. But I still cook them all the same way (unless they have cheese in them then straight to the grill) 1 - 1/2 cans of skunk beer preferably bush ligbt. I usually dedicate a case to the shed every spring to warm and cool/ ferment. Boil around 20-25 minutes with or without onion. Chuck em on the grill untill nice and dark almost blackened. Some spots will burn with grease flair up. Don't worry what it looks like it's food not art. Just don't burn them to a crisp. Go from grill back to beer pan and into the house to eat. Ketchup and mustard of choice. I prefer a good spicy horseradish mustard. This is how we do it in my part of WI. Just don't grill em to fast or you get an uncontrollable grease fire and soot covered brats. Sorry for rambling.


Not familiar with Hoff's as I grew up in SE WI. Parents used to make regular trips to Sheboygan when I was a kid for brats at Luedke's market there. They have since closed but Miesfeld's there has the world champion brat. I may try some of those next time I get out that way.


----------



## gr0uch0 (Jan 26, 2017)

Miesfeld's are really good, but Usinger's are my go-to.  Pre-cooked fine grind and their apple & Gouda can't be beat.  You'd be surprised how much private labeling Usinger's does for other retailers.


----------



## heavy hauler (Jan 26, 2017)

Hoffs makes alot of specialty brats I would have to look them up but I think 25 varieties I can't remember for sure.


----------



## heavy hauler (Jan 26, 2017)

gr0uch0 said:


> Miesfeld's are really good, but Usinger's are my go-to.  Pre-cooked fine grind and their apple & Gouda can't be beat.  You'd be surprised how much private labeling Usinger's does for other retailers.


I will have to give them a whirl the wife wants to make a trip to door county some weekend during the summer.


----------



## bluewhisper (Jan 26, 2017)

I liked when I was rolling through a small town west of Sheboygan when I saw a meat shop with CUSTOM SLAUGHTERING painted on the side. Those were great brats.


----------

